# Record lathe at Woodcraft



## jcollazo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just noticed the WC is now carrying the Record DML 24X/C lathe with a sale price of $199.99. Here are the specs:

Between Centers: 24" 
Diameter over bed: 9"
Spindle Speeds (RPM): 540, 1140, 2440
Spindle: 3/4" Diameter x 16 TPI with #1 MT
Motor: 1/2 HP single phase 115V with Poly-V Belt drive
Tool Rest Width: 9-3/4"
51" L x 12" W x 11-3/4" H; 88 lbs.

Besides the motor being a little weak IMHO, Anyone know anything else about this lathe?

The link to WC is: http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20520&refcode=08IN01NL


----------



## stevers (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't see those two rails being very accurate. Would have to hear directly from someone who has used one. 
I know it's smaller, but you can have a Jet mini for the same price. I know you hear it all the time, but theres a reason for that. I wouldn't trade mine for anything, except a larger Jet. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## R2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Stevers I think you fears about the two bars are just that - fears. Record has a great reputation and I don't see them producing a lathe that is not accurate. There are a number of lathes with that type of bed and, like any other lathe, if not anchored to a flat level base will twist and give trouble. My cousin has this lathe and I'm astounded by what he turns. I'm more worried by his homemade tools!!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 30, 2008)

While lathes of this nature have been produced for some time (and many turners still use them to produce beautiful work), my concern has less to do with quality than other factors. Yes, Record has a very good reputation. And Sears, Rigid and others sell twin tube lathes. The factors that concern me most are flex and vibration. My first lathe used twin tube ways (square, but still tubes) and there was a significant amount of flex in the tailstock if you really needed a grip on the workpiece. My brother has the Rigid and it has the same issue. For me, even more important than flex is the vibration issue. If one only plans to turn pens, stoppers, small spindles of other small items this may not be a big factor. However, if bowls and other vessels are desired, vibration can be a significant problem. Cast iron does a good job at dampening the vibration from out of balance objects and it's heavy. This is important for several reasons. Vibration can cause metal fatigue and work projects loose. Ever see what happens when a piece works loose?  It can also cause lighter twin tube lathes to dance across the shop. So we add weight to the stand, or bolt it to a sturdy bench. Now the vibration resonates throughout the tubes, head and tailstocks (not good). With cast iron and the type of construction that Oneway and Robust use, vibration is actually dampened rather than being resonated throughout the machine. JMO, but for my money, I'd spend an extra $100 and go with cast iron.


----------



## R2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Good points Billy B. I was under the impression that they are solid metal bars and not hollow tubes.Rather than bolting straight to a bench I would use a reinforced rubber or neoprene mat under the lathe first.


----------



## hughbie (Jan 30, 2008)

well, i have a grizzly with the two tubes.  it works good for entry level when $$$$  is important in getting started.  i  like the one i have but as you have mentioned, you have to keep a very close eye on alignment.  i noticed mine was drifting a bit, so i anchored the tailstock (wasn't done to start with) and now things seem to work better.  if i could, i would buy one with cast iron bed for the sturdiness.  but mine works for me now.


----------



## BrentK (Feb 18, 2008)

PSI VS can be bought on amazon for 210.00 Including shipping. It sells for around 250.00 on the PSI site plus 45.00 dollars shipping.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2008)

A concern of mine is that the Record is not widely distributed in the USA and you may find that parts and service are a problem if you have trouble.  It comes out of England but whether it is made there or somewhere else, I can't say.  You should be able to get a JET or another known brand from Amazon.com for very nearly the same money.

Also, the Record seems to be only a 3 speed lathe.  That is probably adequate for turning; but many folks might prefer the greater flexibility of more speeds or a VS mode;.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 19, 2008)

From the picture, it looks very light duty. The tube set-up has been used for many decades and some of those old lathes are still in service doing fine. But this one has some skinny tubes that don't look stout to me at all.


----------



## bjackman (Feb 23, 2008)

I had a chance to see this lathe in person yesterday at our local Woodcraft. Even at that price, I don't think that's a lathe I'd recommend to someone wanting to turn pens. #1 MT front and back, very lightweight look to it. Save a few more pennies and get a Rikon or Jet mini.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

I got my rikon mini at the same price on sale at wc.


----------



## penartist (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a record DML24X model lathe and it is only an entry level lathe. The 2 hollow bed bars do flex if the tailstock is over tightened when turning between centres and surprisingly it is a very accurate lathe as far as headstock and tailstock alignment is concerned.
The other factor I don't like is that the tailstock and toolrest don't have cam locks and you're required to reach for the wrench or spanner every time you need to slide them requiring the lathe to be stopped. This is extemely annoying and time consumming.
You only have 3 speeds; 450, 950 and 2000 rpm. The motor does not have enough torque; you can stop it if you take heavy cuts.
It is great for face plate turning though. I've built a metal bench and slide the headstock to the end and have turned upto 14 inch diameter bowls by rigging up a tool rest system bolted to the bench. Out of round blanks must be initially turned at the lowest speed because of the vibration.
Personally I'd spend extra $$$ and buy a cast iron bed lathe with no.2 morse tapers and at least a 1hp motor. Parts are very hard to find also.
In a nutshell I cannot complain; it has and continues to serve me well for what it is but as time progresses I need a more powerful machine for more advanced turning. It is a very good quality machine but limited in capabilities and power.
Hope this helps. 

Regards from down under, Evan


----------

